# About to buy at a DRI Property and have a question!!



## airis2001 (May 4, 2016)

I am about to buy a deeded week at a property recently purchased by DRI.

I keep reading about people who are already owners attending “updates” or sales presentations while on vacation. 
Am I going to be required to attend some sort of sales pitch each time I use my week?  

I am under the impression that if I have a deeded week I can simply go that week every year to that resort and that will never change. Am I missing something?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2016)

*Check The Basic Timeshare Condo Documents For Your Use Rights.*




airis2001 said:


> I am under the impression that if I have a deeded week I can simply go that week every year to that resort and that will never change. Am I missing something?


Depends on the use conditions spelled out in the timeshare resort's founding condo association documents.  

For example, our former deeded weeks at 2 very nice timeshare resorts that were taken over by DRI in recent years gave us no specific rights to occupy our deeded units during our deeded weeks.  That's because the founding condo association documents provide that all use at both resorts is on a floating system, 1st come 1st served.  

Paid up owners in good standing have to call the management company's reservation desk to get reservations.  No problem for us, because we understood at the outset that that's how it worked -- & still does, even though after DRI takeover the old management company is out & DRI is in.  

Plowing through all the details in the condo association founding documents can be tedious, but that could be the best way to find out what use rights come with the deeded week & unit that you own. 

Terms & provisions in the timeshare condo documents can be changed, but usually not easily or quickly.  Typically a super-majority vote is required -- not easy to get no matter who's in charge.


-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## airis2001 (May 4, 2016)

Specifically I am about to sign the contract on a deeded week at the Ocean Beach Club, formally owned/managed by GoldKey


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2016)

*Buy Resale -- Save Thousands.*




airis2001 said:


> Specifically I am about to sign the contract on a deeded week at the Ocean Beach Club, formally owned/managed by GoldKey


I know zippity-doodah about GoldKey.  Ditto Ocean Beach Club.  

If you like the resort & if the contract you're about to sign is resale (i.e., _not_ from the timeshare company), then it's most likely just fine. 

But if it's full freight (i.e., a retail purchase from the timeshare company), then it's highly unlikely to be worth anywhere near the price being charged. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing as full freight, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## airis2001 (May 4, 2016)

Oh this is resale from the original purchaser deeded to a specific week and unit number. I think I am going in to this knowing what we are getting in to. 
I just keep seeing posts on various sites referencing presentations people who already own are going to and some of them are worded in a way that make me wonder if i am going to be required to go to a sales presentation when i use my week.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2016)

*Fret Not -- Owners Are Not Required To Show Up For Sales Pitches.*




airis2001 said:


> I just keep seeing posts on various sites referencing presentations people who already own are going to and some of them are worded in a way that make me wonder if i am going to be required to go to a sales presentation when i use my week.


Sales presentations are never mandatory no matter how hard the timeshare sellers try to make owners believe they're required to to go owner updates, etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## artringwald (May 5, 2016)

airis2001 said:


> Oh this is resale from the original purchaser deeded to a specific week and unit number. I think I am going in to this knowing what we are getting in to.
> I just keep seeing posts on various sites referencing presentations people who already own are going to and some of them are worded in a way that make me wonder if i am going to be required to go to a sales presentation when i use my week.



A fixed week and fixed unit still requires a call to the resort to confirm the reservation. You'll have to check with them to find out how long in advance you need to call. They may pester you to attend an "owner's update", but the only thing you might lose by not attending is a free donut or a box of chocolate. The "owner's update" is just a sales pitch. For owner information, log into DRI's web site and look at the documents in the HOA section.


----------



## smtundra (May 17, 2016)

You should be fine.  You can go every year for that week.  Do not attend the owner's meetings, because they just want to convince you to convert to points.  If you ever want to trade, just join Interval.  If you already use Interval, just add your week next time you need to renew (then there won't be an additional fee).

Good Luck!


----------



## malmit (Jul 12, 2016)

You are not required to attend the "owners update" timeshare meetings.  The concierge will call you and tell you that you to come down for coupons and other things but just ignore them.


----------



## smtundra (Jul 26, 2016)

Make sure you inform them if you are going to be coming to that resort 60 days before your week or they will charge you $35.  If it is less than 14 before your stay, you will forfeit your week.  This was a Goldkey requirement that Diamond Resorts is still using for Goldkey properties.


----------



## silentg (Jul 26, 2016)

I tell the update folks, I'm on vacation, I bought the week to do all the things you said I could do if I bought a timeshare. I did go to a presentation at OL and they showed us a 4 bedroom? Lockout, salesmen said you could bring your entire family here and all vacation together, I said"why ?" That was the end of the tour.
Silentg


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 26, 2016)

silentg said:


> I tell the update folks, I'm on vacation, I bought the week to do all the things you said I could do if I bought a timeshare. I did go to a presentation at OL and they showed us a 4 bedroom? Lockout, salesmen said you could bring your entire family here and all vacation together, I said"why ?" That was the end of the tour.
> Silentg



:hysterical:  Made my morning as I sit with my iPad in Santa Fe after our family (in two rooms down the hall) left for the drive home leaving us with two more days on our own.


----------

